# shamrock?



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

i found a 1997 shamrock 246, the guy wants $5000.00 for the boat and trailer. the hull is in decent shape. it has a trailer but its in bad shape. comes with a nice t-top and some electronics not sure what kind of shape they are in. the motor only has 2 hours since a rebuild but has been sitting for a while. not sure if it runs or not (doubt it)! i think it could be a nice boat with a lot of work and a lot more money. so my question is how good are these hulls? how much could i expect to spend on a new engine (gas)? what type of milage could i expect? has anyone on here ever had one of these boats? seems like a big project but could be real nice when its done! any thoughts would be appriciated! thanks Hollis


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

is it named "on top" ?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

not sure! i did not look at the name on it real close. its down off of 146 in dickinson.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had 3 of them all 20 footers I dont know about any MPG but www.fishtheclassic.com can give ya that info. I put a 350 Merc in one of mine, one had stock factory 302 and the other I put a Merc 4.3 v-6 it worked great ! Excellent on fuel and plenty of speed uper thirtys is there top speed very stable boat built well let me know if pass on it I would like to check it out.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great boats! They hold up on the east coast...


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

guess its gonna come down to how much do i want to spend and how much work do i want to do? i believe it has great potential. i also believe there will be some long nights ahead before it would be the way i would want it to be.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

this is the hull, just not the actual boat of course.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

For that size boat they are supposed to ride good. I would think they would with the weight being in the middle. What condition is the wiring in? At that price youcould put a diesel in her and have a helluva boat! Good luck. Keep us posted if you buy her and remodel her!


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

If you don't buy it, I will and I will put a fresh water cooled, six cylinder turbo charged cumins in it. I have not herd much if anything bad from owners of those boats.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

That cummings would be lots of weight for that hull. A smaller gas V8 would give you the speed and economy. I dont like gas inboards either.

Charlie


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> For that size boat they are supposed to ride good. I would think they would with the weight being in the middle. What condition is the wiring in? At that price youcould put a diesel in her and have a helluva boat! Good luck. Keep us posted if you buy her and remodel her!


It was supposed to have been rewired when then engine was rebuilt. I think the hull weighs 4400lbs but I am not sure if that includes the engine-trans and other hardware or if that is just the bare hull. I read up on it last night and it is supposed to have two fuel tanks but the specs said 110gal and I do not know if that is total or each tank. I believe it should get 2mpg or better but not sure on that either. If I get it I will post it so y'all can see the remodle, just don't laugh to hard at my rate of completion. It will be a slow process as money allows.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Never easy said:


> not sure! i did not look at the name on it real close. its down off of 146 in dickinson.


if that is the name of it, i fished on that boat a half doz. times and if that is the boat, it had some serious fuel issues in the tank, like someone put something in there. The orig. motor had issues, prob. because of that.

the boat was very fuel efficient. great seakeeping.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I had a 26' Shamrock with a Cummins diesel in it. It wasn't a speed demon (24 knot cruise, 29 knot top), especially in today's world, but very fuel efficient (3 nmpg). It was a great fishing platform (very stable) and super to troll in with nothing across the transom. 

It was a somewhat wet boat. The ride was way different then similar sized outboards. With the flat aft section, a close set chop would give it fits but with any space at all between the waves it was quite nice. In fact, in heavy seas it was super with the lower center of gravity and torque of the diesel. I could actually plane as low as 14/15 knots and push through anything -- no throttle jockeying like on an outboard.

The hull on mine was very solid and because of the lack of complexity would lend itself well to a rebuild/refurbish. I have got to think that popping a new engine in there would have been relatively simple and most of the wiring and other systems were accessible. I don't know about that particular model you are looking at though.

PM me with any specific questions.


----------



## steve74 (May 2, 2006)

I have a 2000 246 Open and live in League City. Mine has a PCM 350 5.7L rated at 315hp. I cruise at 28mph and get an average of 2.5mpg.

Shamrock made 2 hull designs, keel drive and pocket drive. The 246 is a pocket drive with a bit more deadrise than the keel drive boats.

Ride is decent but a bit wet. Having owned outboards for years, its nice to have a clear open transom. I also like the weight of the engine being low and in the center of the boat which really makes it stable under power or adrift. The overall ride characteristic is much better than outboard but the trade off is speed and being able to run in skinny water. Most of my fishing is done offshore and the furthest I have taken the boat is to the Claypiles.

I do all my engine work and access is good. A new 5.7 or 5.8 will run about 7 or 8k and a diesel much more, probably around 20k for a 240hp Yanmar. The only diesel engine I've ever seen in a 246 are Yanmar and Volvo's. The Cummins, Cats, etc are too big and heavy.

Let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## steve74 (May 2, 2006)

One other thing, the boat has 2 tanks, one port and one starboard. Each tank holds 55gal of fuel.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

So I take it you're not driving to Florida to pick up the 26' ProLine ??


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

her she is.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bonito said:


> So I take it you're not driving to Florida to pick up the 26' ProLine ??


nope! also found a good deal on a 1997 seapro 23 center console with a merc 200 for 5k also. it needs a trailer but thats no problem. either the shamrock or the seapro but with the deals i have found there is no reason to drive 1100 miles one way for a boat.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like it be fairly easy to fix her up!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> Looks like it be fairly easy to fix her up!


 is this a volunteer for the help on the remodel? jklol


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bring it on if your buyin the beer!*



Never easy said:


> is this a volunteer for the help on the remodel? jklol


 .


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

that shamrock looks like a great little project boat for flat day offshore fishing.

How are they powered, how much fuel do they hold and what is the range/performance #s?


If I had a spare 5K lying around for a fun starter boat, I would be taking care of keeping the woman happy everynight so that she's so happy she doesnt really care what else I'm doin


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, and my only advice for that shamrock, do lots of searching to find out what they are actually selling for (not asking price) and dont get too upside down on it.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

shanker said:


> that shamrock looks like a great little project boat for flat day offshore fishing.
> 
> How are they powered, how much fuel do they hold and what is the range/performance #s?
> 
> If I had a spare 5K lying around for a fun starter boat, I would be taking care of keeping the woman happy everynight so that she's so happy she doesnt really care what else I'm doin


350 small block chevy, keel drive, 110gal fuel cap., 2-3mpg, mid twinties economy cruise and top speed in the mid thirties. range of around 275miles. 8ft 6in. beam 24ft 6in long hull weight of 4400lbs. suppose to ride nice, but wet.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

get some canvas/plastic curtins for it and your set


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The boat is out at Angels?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> The boat is out at Angels?


nope. at a electrical buisness off 146 in dickinson sitting in their equipment feild, the trailer is there to and stripped and ready for all the new parts. i am about to get on the phone with shorelander and do some parts pricing. if it all goes through i will let yall know.:brew2:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

feel up under the gunnels and look up and around inside the floor and transom and make sure it didn't sink during Ike

don't take the guy's word for it , look it over close.

also turn the motor over , don't start it.

you don't have to have it wet , just make sure it isn't locked up


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> feel up under the gunnels and look up and around inside the floor and transom and make sure it didn't sink during Ike
> 
> don't take the guy's word for it , look it over close.
> 
> ...


i am going to get one of shredded evidence's buddies to take a look at the hull and make sure its ok. as far as the engine, its a chevy5.7, i have been a auto tech for ten years and three years of the ten has been at a chevrolet cadi. dealership so a 350 is no stranger to me. think i will take my boost pack over there and see if i can get it to spin over. if it is not locked up i am pretty sure i can repair any engine problems fairly easy. evan if it needs a engine i have a 91 block crank rods and pistons ready for some cylinder heads in the garage ready. thanks for all the help guys and i am taking all your info into consideration. gonna take the wife and kiddo to the boat show at 1:00 so maybe i can get her to buy me a new one!jk.lol. i like not having a boat payment and think it will stay that way!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I know EXACTLY which boat that is and where it is sitting. I noticed they took it off the trailer. Not 100% sure, but I think it was moved for Ike.

Heck of a nice ride for $5K. If you're going to keep it a while, put a small yanmar or volvo in it. You can go offshore for under a crisp 100 dollar bill every time.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

i dont think i am going to be able to pull it off so if someone wants his info so yall can have a nice little project send me a pm and i will give you all the info. i just do not have the cash on hand, and if i was to do it i would want to do it right and i just do not think i will have the cash to do everything i will need.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Never easy said:


> 350 small block chevy, keel drive, 110gal fuel cap., 2-3mpg, mid twinties economy cruise and top speed in the mid thirties. range of around 275miles. 8ft 6in. beam 24ft 6in long hull weight of 4400lbs. suppose to ride nice, but wet.


I am confused as to which boat this is - they didn't make a 24 foot boat in keel drive that was 8.5 feet wide - the 26 is 8 feet wide and the 22 is 8.5 feet wide - With a swim platform the 22 is probably 24.6 feet wide - I assume it is that boat.

That is a VERY dry riding boat. VERY dry for it's size. I owned one for 14 years and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I just looked back through your posts - my bad - sorry - that is a pocket drive boat I believe. That version may actually be wet - as I understand it, this was a boat design implemented after Shamrock went bankrupt and got bought out. The older boats, like mine, built in the late 1980's and up to 1990 were different and IHO, better quality.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Scott said:


> I just looked back through your posts - my bad - sorry - that is a pocket drive boat I believe. That version may actually be wet - as I understand it, this was a boat design implemented after Shamrock went bankrupt and got bought out. The older boats, like mine, built in the late 1980's and up to 1990 were different and IHO, better quality.


well i have to many projects going right now and do not have the extra cash so if you or anyone you know wants it send me a pm and i will give you all the contact info it is a great boat for 5k!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought it now someone come buy some of this stuff laying around here !


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope it works out for you! Post up some pics of the remodel as you go along.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I made it home with her after 2 trips down to San Leon! Its heck when u dont have everything u need and it rains! and your trailer is to small! 50 mph all the way back to the lake. but she made it shes all cleaned up and looks pretty good hope to play with the engine in the morning have to go to RP in the afternoon so it will be a short game.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Needs a new engine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Dayum that sucks sorry to hear it. I bet it did clean up nice and you will have it up and running with a new engine before to long.


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

I put a new 350 longblock in a wakeboard boat a few years back. For all I can remember it was about $1800. That was for the longblock only, no labor to install. Its not that bad.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well she is up and running ! Was the flywheel making all the knocking pulled the engine stripped it down cleaned it all up tuned her up and set it back in I have to replace the Alt. and get new exhaust manafolds and we will be ready to launch. The old ones are so stopped up it blew the hose off the water pump! But thats ok better than a leak into a cylinder !


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet! you need to post some pics up of the progress.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

paragod said:


> Well she is up and running ! Was the flywheel making all the knocking pulled the engine stripped it down cleaned it all up tuned her up and set it back in I have to replace the Alt. and get new exhaust manafolds and we will be ready to launch. The old ones are so stopped up it blew the hose off the water pump! But thats ok better than a leak into a cylinder !


Ty is that the one you showed me with the wilted looking trailer? Still haven't dunked the new trailer in the water yet, but it sure looks pretty just sitting there waiting to go. Thanks for excellent job.-Mike


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool, glad it worked out for you! Gonna be a nice boat when it is all said and done.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

saw it for sale today on craiglist for 9500.00


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

yep and I think I have a trailer for it also now its running good! I ran it yesterday for about a hr at the shop now that the sun might show its face I'm going to the lake with it and see ! If I dont sell it I will send it over to NW and have the swim platform fixed up and the bottom buffed and cleaned. Im ready to get working on my 282 Mako


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

It runs and floats!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you have any estimated performance numbers on it?


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

Answer your phone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I cant hear it !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

southtexasreds said:


> Do you have any estimated performance numbers on it?


 about 34 mph it dose not have a speedo and the flo scan said 2 gph dragging all the barnicels owners manual says it should get closer to 2.5-3 gph. I have work on some trailers now so I have to stop with the toys for now.:headknock


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

paragod said:


> about 34 mph it dose not have a speedo and the flo scan said 2 gph dragging all the barnicels owners manual says it should get closer to 2.5-3 gph. I have work on some trailers now so I have to stop with the toys for now.:headknock


Is that cruise or WOT? What size fuel tank? I'm interested just always owned outboards...


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

gph or mpg? Gas v-8 getting 2-4gallons per hour does not make sense.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I think he means mpg not gph. I had a shamrock and 8-12 gph is about right.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Sold my proline and bought the shamrock from Ty. So I ended up with it after all. Took delivery today and will start on it soon! Gonna have beer and pizza at the house for friends to come help with it!!!! Its gonna be a lot of work but this is the newest and biggest boat I have owned yet so I am pretty excited. Ty is a standup guy and a pleasure to do buissness with.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Shamrocks are very Sea worthy. Well made and very dependable. Good deal I hope you post pic's when it is finished.:cheers:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

REELING 65 said:


> Shamrocks are very Sea worthy. Well made and very dependable. Good deal I hope you post pic's when it is finished.:cheers:


One thing I learned from my last project boat, " they are never finished". Seems like there is always something that needs to be fixed or updated. But when I get it halfway presentable I will post some pics. It is so dirty now you can not get in it with out getting dirty.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

measure the fan belt(s) very carefully and buy at least a spare of ea.

those belts control the raw water to the engine, if you break one which we did, you will have to Mcguyver one..........remember the 3 hr tour song................? LOL


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> measure the fan belt(s) very carefully and buy at least a spare of ea.
> 
> those belts control the raw water to the engine, if you break one which we did, you will have to Mcguyver one..........remember the 3 hr tour song................? LOL


Thanks! Think I will load up on extra fuel filter and a few other parts.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I owned a Shamrock for fifteen years. Here are some things to always keep on the boat and things to watch out for:

(1) Every two years, pull the risers and have them cleaned out and or replaced - pulling them on and off is easy... if they fail, you'll risk destroying your engine. The risers are cheap and easy to deal with;

(2) Have two extra belts at all times and watch belt wear. If you have a triangle belts system instead of a serpentine belt, watch carefully. If you water or coolant or anything gets on it, it will slip and break quickly;

(3) Replace impeller every year. Make sure you have ZERO water leaks from the impeller housing... any water here, falls on the belt and well, we're back to no. (2) above;

(4) Pay close attention to the weld where the bracket mounts on top of the heat exchanger... watch for rust, if that fails, you can have a catastrophic failure of the cooling system and find yourself stranded; 

(5) Watch for water in the bildge - the exhausts on the older Shamrock's were cast iron. They will eventually rust through. You might consider going ahead and replacing them with fiberglass tubes if they are cast iron - lots of Shamrocks sink in their slips because they start leaking and they are below the water line;

(6) Check your gear box fluid - make sure there is no water in it at all - if you ever get a lot of water in the bildge, check the fluid immediately in the transmission. The vent tube is pretty low and if you get water in there, it will trash the trany - also, never waste your time rebuilding one if it goes out. The transmissions are cheap comparatively. Just buy a new one. Not worth the headache - trust me;

(7) Keep an emergency engine repair kit with extra hoses, heavy guage wire, big zip ties (big ones), hose clamps, duct tape and corrosion block. You'd be amazed what McGyver type stuff you can pull off with that stuff; and

(8) Carry a full extra can of coolant and store it on the boat somewhere.

ALSO REMEMBER TO LIFT ENGINE BOX/ENGINE HATCH BEFORE YOU START HER UP - if you have been fishing and been rocking around, do it again... if you've been sitting just a few minutes and need to restart, the blower alone is good enough... if you've been sitting awhile, always open the engine hatch - no matter what!!!

You should be good to go with this stuff... Enjoy her - they are great boats!!!


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

good informative post - thanks Scott

I dont own a Shamrock, but info like that is exactly why Im on this blog -


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Never easy said:


> Sold my proline and bought the shamrock from Ty. So I ended up with it after all. Took delivery today and will start on it soon! Gonna have beer and pizza at the house for friends to come help with it!!!! Its gonna be a lot of work but this is the newest and biggest boat I have owned yet so I am pretty excited. Ty is a standup guy and a pleasure to do buissness with.


NE,
Very nice to meet ya sorry for the delay I just got slammed all at once yesterday. Hope she pulled home ok for ya? Never got to haul it far since Im on the water. But now I can get back to my Mako it should be back from Northwest next week and looking real sharp! I also bought a Shoalwater so u know it never ends!:rotfl:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Pulled very nice!!! Trailer is not pretty but it will do until I can get a new under it. Already rewired the alternator and it shows to be working. I have done a lot to it so far but still have a long ways to go. Most of the barnicles have been removed, and buffing the bottom has commenced. Already killed one buffer! Realigned it on the trailer and I am going to adjust all the bunks so it will sit a little lower.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet I have stripped the SW it will be in the boating section good luck I will hit up when i get the Mako going and we will go out unless I sell it next! LOL


----------

